# GPS to VHF connection ????



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

If anyone has Connected a Lowrance LCX26HD to a Standard Horizon 1150 radio,I need your help..I have called both manufacctors and both refered me to the other,, anyway I think I have connection correct but want to make darn sure before I connect the power lead. What I have is 

1) Orange "Recieve" out of GPS going to Radio Purple "Output"

2)Yellow "Send" out of GPS going to radio Blue "Input"

3) Blue out of GPS is snubbed

4) Shields are going to Battery -

5) Speaker leads I am not worried about right now..

Also on second leads coming out of GPS I have Red and Black ready for + & - at battery

If you have this setup on your boat, could you please look see if this is the splice (connection) you have... Not to be rude, but don't want to chance roasting several hundred $$$$ so PLEASE if this is not the radio/GPS you are using ,please do not post,,


----------

